

Buckingham Palace Guard's band going geek - JustAGeek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGfdn2YJJwk

======
JustAGeek
I went to a software dev conference in London last week and stayed for some
more days to do some sightseeing. Of course I also went to the changing of the
guards at Buckingham Palace and when the band started to play I couldn't
believe my ears...

Was pretty surreal and awesome at the same time. :D

